# devil springs, redbull, nitrous tanks,bags of nugs size of my head



## daveycrockett (May 10, 2012)

yup, cant seem to write this in the chat,. ,.


----------



## ragdoll137 (May 10, 2012)

Sounds like the perfect setup to me


----------



## daveycrockett (May 11, 2012)

you can deal with devil springs and red bull, i think i lowve you, every time i drink with someone they end up on the sidewalk or the hospital, bums me out every time.


----------



## ragdoll137 (May 11, 2012)

I love Vodka I recently drank 2.5 of the big bottles of svedka and was talking acting and feeling like i was sober.....Devil springs is one of the few that actually gets to me...i have really wierd resistances, same things happens with morphine


----------



## daveycrockett (May 11, 2012)

two and half liters? you had me until the morphine thing later>


----------



## ragdoll137 (May 11, 2012)

after surgery in the hospital


----------



## daveycrockett (May 11, 2012)

seen too many people dead an blue, im buggin later


----------



## daveycrockett (May 11, 2012)

oh, sorry bout that timing is off talking back and forth


----------



## ragdoll137 (May 11, 2012)

sokay thats what I figured anyhow I am proud to say htat I only drink, toke and have never touched anything other than that and coke a few years ago


----------



## daveycrockett (May 11, 2012)

thought you were a genuine bonified pill monkey, if you drink like i do then bring in the fact that its the same with morphine misunderstood, totally


----------



## daveycrockett (May 11, 2012)

weeeellll good for you, timing is stilll off


----------



## ragdoll137 (May 11, 2012)

that was my bad


----------



## daveycrockett (May 11, 2012)

nope, if youre ever in ny and want to have a drink, just hope i dont have to babysit


----------



## ragdoll137 (May 11, 2012)

im actually trying to get back up to Mass where im from so if Im around Ill hit you up


----------

